# Updated photos of Cleos litter. possible merle or tri???



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

So all babies are satins, and I was surprised to see some piebald babies, and a black self it looks like now in the litter. But now some of them look to have white along with two different greyish colors on them. Either way... I'm so in love! Keeping two of the pied and giving my sis the other 2. Here they are with updated pics.





Mom's either a satin blue agouti, or silver... dad's a satin PEW. None of the other mice in the pet store I got them look like the babies, and none of my other breeder have produced tris or merles. All have been solid self basically. Hmm.


----------

